# Possible Homemade Ammo



## bbshooter (Jun 3, 2010)

While searching the different posts on Slinging.org, I found a topic called "Fifty-Second Bullets - by Mark Findlay". The link is...

http://slinging.org/...---mark-findlay

In the past months there have been several people (myself included) who have experimented with clay. With indifferent results.

Findlay mixes up a small amount of "no aggregate cement" (mortar type) being careful with how much water he puts into the mix. Then rolls the cement into ball shapes while wearing latex gloves.

I have absolutely no experience with cement other than cursing a chunk of it I hit with the riding mower.

Any thoughts about this?


----------



## Holzwurm (Nov 5, 2010)

@ bbshooter

Don't have any experience with home-rolled concrete ammo as well , .....but being an enthusiastic angler I've just thought , that sucha bait (boilie) rolling device would come in handy for achieving equally sized projectiles(different sizes available approx .12 mm to 25 mm) . Question is , whether one could get the concrete to have a suitable consistency like dough to be able to roll those balls in that device .

Probably one could use ordinary pottery clay as well instead of concrete , ...............I seem to remember to have watched a video about such (or similar)ammo on YouTube , but can't think of details anymore !

http://www.nutrabaits.net/tips_bait_rolling.html

just my







, ....................greetz , Holzwurm


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

nice link. just seems like a lot of work to just make ammo, instead of time just shooting.

i buy bulk marbles on ebay. 5000 a pop.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I have tried this before, making balls from cement, but not happy with results.

is any one tried making clay balls from Rolaball? what was the results


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

I buy 9.5mm steel off ebay 500 at a time these last many months as I target shoot quite alot I am able to reuse them,as for those who hunt more than target shoot an alternative is a good idea although those concrete balls do look extremely large.As for clay I dont rate it it is very light and is not accurate every shot.


----------



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

I bought a metal cutting chop saw a few years ago, picked up some 1/2 inch rebar. Used the chop saw and cut up some pieces. I don't like the rebar much as it has ridges and contours on it and it catches too much air when shot. The trick would be to find some soft 1/2 inch cold roll construction steel and cut it the length you like. The stuff hits real hard and tumbles, The only problem is it's hard too get each piece the same when cutting and the edge leaves a little slag that can cut you when you release. I haven't perfected it yet, but still have an open mind when I run up on the right steel rod maybe scrap nobody wants... The rebar is cheap and shoots well at 30 ft. or under. You just can't depend on it on the really long shots....Frogman


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

The hardest part of making ammo is getting it round. Clay balls work great up to about 10 yards, then they go wacky. My friend also made ammo out of "Water Putty", similar to plaster, but much harder. Difficult to get round. The thing I like about the clay is that it returns to the environment without evidence. But if you can't get them round, you can do just as well with rocks.


----------

